# First Eventing Show!!! :-)



## Hoofprints in the Sand

My first show EVER is coming up (and it will be my horse's first show ever as well!) It's on June 21st, and it's an Eventing mini trial...anyway, do any of you show Eventers out there have any helpful tips for me since I've never been in a horse show before??

I'm going to an open schooling day for x country on Memorial Day, so I'll get an idea of how Sandie does trailering and being in a new environment then, and I have a feeling she's going to be a little nervous (she still gets nervous just going on a trail ride at the trails behind our barn right now!) 

But what can I expect when I get there? Any pointers for my dressage or cross country? (well, or stadium for that matter...the idea of memorizing what jumps to go over next scares me lol)  Thanks!!


----------



## StormyBlues

Def have fun!!!!! You will do great, seeing how well you and Sandie work together! For dressage, just keep her light and not get strong. XC, don't be nervous, just ride it as you would in an arena! Stadium I'm pretty sure you are good on! Make sure you bring DUCK TAPE. I has always been my saving grace! Clean your brushes a few days ahead too. Take a pair of Wellies to walk your courses too. And don't be nervous because it will affect Sandie too. Good luck and be sure to tell me how it goes!


----------



## MIEventer

> My first show EVER is coming up (and it will be my horse's first show ever as well!) It's on June 21st, and it's an Eventing mini trial...anyway, do any of you show Eventers out there have any helpful tips for me since I've never been in a horse show before??


Awww, your first Horse Trial - or Short Course Event. Have a blast!! Make sure you get allot of pictures!!! Just relax, breath and enjoy yourself. 



> I'm going to an open schooling day for x country on Memorial Day, so I'll get an idea of how Sandie does trailering and being in a new environment then, and I have a feeling she's going to be a little nervous (she still gets nervous just going on a trail ride at the trails behind our barn right now!)


I am glad to hear you are going to school over the CC fences prior. It is a great way to clean up any cobwebs in your riding CC, and to help you feel better relaxed and more confident about the fences, come comp day.

I assume you've been working with an Eventing Coach? Please say you have been 



> But what can I expect when I get there? Any pointers for my dressage or cross country? (well, or stadium for that matter...the idea of memorizing what jumps to go over next scares me lol) :smile: Thanks!!


Expect allot of people and horses, hully skullying around. Just relax, get there early and take your time. 

Make sure you or your coach or parent gets to the office to get your packet. Your packet will have all your important information - the map of your CC course, the map of your Stadium Course, what arena you'll be doing Dressage in. Your times. Very important to keep your arena's and times memorized. Know where you have to be when you have to be there.

Are there going to be Bit Checks? There usually aren't at unsanctioned events, or Short Course Events - but make sure, find out when you go to the office. You can and will be disquallified if you do not get to your bit check before your rides - so find out.

Make sure you have your *dressage* test memorized. You cannot have a reader at Events, and it is good to practice now at a Short Course Event so that you will be competant to do this when you do Recognized HT's.

Make sure you are clean and tidy. You do NOT have to be braided up. Just be clean, presentable and at your arena at your time. You can walk around your arena a few times before the bell rings - allow your horse to walk around, get a good look at the judge and the surroundings...flowers, chain, boxes. 

When the bell rings, move into your 1st asked for gait, and enter your arena and move on - remember, HT tests, you do not halt in the middle and salute *again, this is something your Eventing Coach should of worked with you*

*CC* - you'll probobly do this first before stadium. You NEVER ride CC the same way you ride stadium or in the arena. You must have a solid functional seat, strong solid legs and confidence. 

Again, I hope your Eventing Coach worked on this with you prior. And I am positive your coach will walk you through everything when you walk the course together.

Walking the course - I like to walk my course minimally 3 times. 1st time is with the map. I memorize my jumping sequence. 2nd time, without my map and I walk that course looking at the terrain, where I am going to approach each fence and how. 3rd time, I walk it as though I am actually riding it. By then, you should definately have your course memorized.

Make sure you have your Certified and Approved CC vest on. And your Arm Band with your information on it. 

When your # or name is called, make sure you are near the start box. You may walk around the start box, you may stand there - whichever, be sure you are there. The volunteer at the start box will start counting down, at that point, get into the start box - do not leave the box until the volunteer gets to 1 and says "have a good ride"

Again, this is something your coach should of worked with you.

Remember, RIDE YOUR RHYTHM NOT THE CLOCK. You never ride the clock. Focus on your horse, your position in your tack and getting to the base of each fence rhythmically, fluidly and under controll. It is not a race. Relax, breathe and take your time. If you have to trot, then trot - no problemo.

*Stadium *you know what your doing here  Still wearing your arm band  Again, you want to ride your horses rhyhm - never the fence. Here, you don't have to be as deep and tall as you do on CC.

~~~

Tack - make sure you have good solid boots for CC. NEVER open front. You do not have to duct tape, I highly doubt you will be doing any water what-so-ever. 

Be sure to bring spare bridles with acceptable bits on them, incase if you get called on your bit check. Make sure you bring spare tack incase if something goes ary. 

CC and stadium, you most definately can go with your baby blue. Dressage, either white or black.

Have fun!!! ENJOY YOURSELF and get lots of piccies!!!

Stadium


----------



## StormyBlues

MIEventer, Duck Tape is used for alot more than putting on boots. I ALWAYS keep it in my truck and trailer.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Great tips from both of you, thank you!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

MIEventer said:


> I assume you've been working with an Eventing Coach? Please say you have been


Oh yes, my trainer of 2 1/2 years is an Eventer, so he's wanted me to get into this for a looooooooong time! He's been training me in Dressage from Day 1, but I got scared away from jumping early on. When I got Sandie, I REALLY thought I'd never jump because SHE had never jumped before...but after watching my trainer teaching her to jump, I decided one day I had to try it lol :lol: And now 2 months later, I'm actually going to be doing some show JUMPING...craaaaazy how things work! Anyway, yeah to answer your question - yes, my trainer is an Eventer who has shown many times and takes his students to a lot of shows as well, so that's a major plus!!




MIEventer said:


> Expect allot of people and horses, hully skullying around. Just relax, get there early and take your time.


 Ummm do they make Quietex for HUMANS?! lol 



MIEventer said:


> Are there going to be Bit Checks? There usually aren't at unsanctioned events, or Short Course Events - but make sure, find out when you go to the office. You can and will be disquallified if you do not get to your bit check before your rides - so find out.


 I'm not sure whether they will have this, but I did go online to the mini trial website and they had a list of rules that I read, and it had acceptable bits listed with photos and everything, I was impressed! My bit is a double jointed snaffle (french link), and according to the list, is acceptable, so I should be good. I don't use any martingales or anything like that, just a snaffle bridle with a flash band. [/quote] 



MIEventer said:


> Make sure you have your *dressage* test memorized. You cannot have a reader at Events, and it is good to practice now at a Short Course Event so that you will be competant to do this when you do Recognized HT's.


 Done! ;-) They had the test in the booklet they gave out and on their website...I have already shown it to my trainer and we've gone through it. Surpringly, they do want you to halt and salute, even at the intro level for this mini trial series. So he taught me how to salute correctly too!




MIEventer said:


> Make sure you have your Certified and Approved CC vest on. And your Arm Band with your information on it.


 I just got my vest actually, and it's the same one TONS of the other Eventers at my barn use, so I'm guessing it's a good one?? It's this: Tipperary Eventer Vests: Legacy Tack 



MIEventer said:


> Remember, RIDE YOUR RHYTHM NOT THE CLOCK. You never ride the clock. Focus on your horse, your position in your tack and getting to the base of each fence rhythmically, fluidly and under controll. It is not a race. Relax, breathe and take your time. If you have to trot, then trot - no problemo.


 Definitely!! At this trial, in the intro level where I will be starting, you actually get penalized for going too fast; it is not timed. They encourage you to walk/trot the whole thing, and all of the jumps in intro are 6-12" and designed to be walked over...a good starting place for us even though we can jump much higher! (since we'll be nervous this is a better place to start!!) 

*THANK YOU for the very detailed tips!!! *


----------



## eventerdrew

great job on entering your first mini trial! 

Make sure you memorize the correct dressage test. There are multiples of each level. you can usually verify if the horse park or horse trial has a website or by calling them

on XC- BREATHE! my first time on XC I held my breath. It made my horse nervous and i couldn't enjoy it. Make sure not to go too fast  I wouldn't wear a watch the first couple times out just so you aren't focused on time and more focused on the ride you are giving your horse. Make sure you have your armband and carry a crop just in case. it's just a good rule of thumb for XC.

Tipperarys are great, I have one myself. But they aren't certified. But don't panic! They will still let you use it. many Advanced eventers use them still. They just aren't as protective as the Rodney Powells or the Charles Owens. it has to do with the fact that they don't have a hard shell.

As for the start box- you CAN walk in and out when they are calling your time. I've done it many times before. So if your horse is nervous, let her take a good walk in and around the start box. Just make sure not to cross your path for XC.

as for the dressage- you MIEventer has already covered this. But lower levels only halt and salute at the end of the test- never at the beginning. but since you have gone over your test- you know that already!

as a last note... mini trials are designed for beginner horses and beginner riders. It's usually a very relaxed environment and there's nothing to be nervous about. Once you get there you will realize that you've been worried for nothing!

Good luck and let us know how you guys do!!!!

BTW- which mini trial is this?
your french link is great. I use mine in recognized HT's all the time.

as for Stadium/Show Jumping- trust me. I was nervous about memorizing the course, too. But once you get there and see the course, it's no big deal. Especially for a mini trial. You can usually see people go in front of you and it's very easy to memorize.


----------



## MIEventer

Great post Eventerdrew. lol, I can picture you going blue doing your cc course. You poor thing! 



> Tipperarys are great, I have one myself. But they aren't certified. But don't panic! They will still let you use it. many Advanced eventers use them still. They just aren't as protective as the Rodney Powells or the Charles Owens. it has to do with the fact that they don't have a hard shell.


Tipperary's aren't certified or approved vests. They cannot protect you for impaction or rotational falls. They do not protect your rib cage accordingly and are prone to punchture due to how the vest is made.

When purchasing a vest, always go with one that is certified and approved SEI and ASTM. They must meet Beta Level 3 requirements, and Tipps don't. 

Always look at a vest that has the certification and approval marks on them. Like the Charles Owen, Rodney Powels - and if you don't want to spend that kind of money, the Ladies Intec Flex Rider is a great vest, that meets level 3 requirements and is certfied and approved. 

~~~~

I was thinking about this last night - and you might be required to do stadium/cc at the same time.

There is a farm here where they host a Short Course Event, yours may or may not be ran the same way - but they do Dressage in the A.M *per usual* and then do CC, after the cc course, the riders are required to jump into the arena and finish off with stadium.

The riders only went one at a time, once the last fence for stadium was done, then the next rider went into the start box. There were never more than 1 rider out on the course.

That may be how yours is done, all depends on the person who is putting it on.


----------



## eventerdrew

about the Tipperarys: I said that they weren't approved in my post. Just wanted to make sure you read that part too  lol.

I am saving up for a Rodney Powell right now. my trainer has one and loves it.

but as i said before- many ULR's still use Tipperarys. But as the sport is growing more and more dangerous, i think we will see a change. I'm pretty sure they are going to come out with a rule one of these days that says no Tipperarys at all.


----------



## MIEventer

I absolutely saw your post Eventerdrew  

Don't forget, allot of Eventers who wear Tipperaries were being sponsored by Tipperary. 

Since Rolex of 07' where the Rep of Tipps were announcing that their vests were not certified nor approved, many lower level eventers were discarding their Tips and buying the Rodney Powel. 

Tips are still seen, but I think it is more due to the fact that the lower level riders are not aware that these vests are not adequate to protect them for CC. They see others using them, and buy them because they are or were a fad.


----------



## eventerdrew

i didn't even think about the fact that they are sponsored by them, MIEventer!

I'm excited about getting a Rodney Powell but it will be a while. Which is perfect because my horse isn't competing right now so I have time before I have to go back out on XC!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

eventerdrew said:


> as for the dressage- you MIEventer has already covered this. But lower levels only halt and salute at the end of the test- never at the beginning. but since you have gone over your test- you know that already!


It may be different for this one, because I looked at the "intro rider" dressage test and you appear to salute at the beginning and the end...here's my test: http://www.minitrialseries.org/downloads/07USDF_IntroA.pdf

Here is the website for the whole series...my first show will be "Grand River Hunt" -- I am SO excited!! Thanks for all the great tips eventerdrew and mieventer!! 
Welcome to NEOMTS


----------



## StormyBlues

Yes in USDF tests you always halt and saulte both the beggining and the end. And I wear a Tipperary, I think you will be fine with one until you get into the higher levels HITS!


----------



## eventerdrew

yeah if you are doing the intro level then you are doing a USDF test, which does. But the eventing tests don't.


----------



## MIEventer

Yeah, I've never done an HT dressage test where you halt and salute at the beginning. If you are doing a Dressage show, totally - but Eventing, never seen it.

*Oh that makes sense Eventderdrew *- I understand what you are saying. Gotcha.

Interesting!



> And I wear a Tipperary, I think you will be fine with one until you get into the higher levels HITS!:grin:


I have seen far more accidents at lower levels with riders walking away with broken ribs at low levels.

Rotational Fall is a rotational fall regardless of what level you are riding at. A horse falling or stepping on you, is a horse falling or stepping on you regardless of what level you are riding at.

This is a sport that demands respect, especially at low levels. DO NOT underestimate those fences.

Many lower level riders are getting rid of their Tips because they DO NOT meet the Beta Standards of protection. 

Do your research.


----------



## StormyBlues

Yea MIEventer I think I would understand more than you!:evil:


----------



## eventerdrew

let's just focus on giving advice, ok?


----------



## StormyBlues

sorry, it's just my mom almost died falling off a horse, I think I would know what a vest would do


----------



## MIEventer

> Yea MIEventer I think I would understand more than you!:evil:


How so? Please explain.

~~~

Why would you want to wear a vest that is not approved or certified through Beta Testing, SEI and ASTM?? Sure, you don't have to wear an approved vest on the CC coures *Which makes no sense since we have to wear approved helmets* But agian - why would you want to risk your physcial well being while doing this highly dangerous sport?

The new standards are Beta 2000 1, 2, and 3. The tipperary meets none of those standards.

What you really want is a Beta 2000 Level 3 vest, at minimum, you will see a purple Beta 2000 lable on the vest itself if it meets the Level 3 standards -requirements of safety/protection.

Most international level riders are switching to the Rodney Powell as Eventerdrew mentioned - because they meet all the requirements of safety for the riders body during this demanding sport. 

Many riders are getting rid of their Tipperary's thanks to the massive lack of any actual protection they provide. 

Tipperary's are barely Beta Level 1.

I contacted the Tipperary company a while ago, and they told me that the ONLY certified and approved vest is the Tipperary Air Spirit. Not the Tipperary Eventer. 

"ASTM F1937-04 Body Protectors Used in Horse Sports and Horseback Riding 
The ASTM standard is the most stringent in North America as far as impact performance and ergonomic coverage of the body. This level of protection is not mandatory in any discipline, but it is recommended by the United States Pony Club that all members wear an ASTM approved vest."

http://www.phoenixperformance.com/safety_standards.html



I saw a couple falls with riders who were wearing the Tipperary Eventer. One was a girl who came out of her tack to the right side of her horse. She did this odd roll and ended on her back, right when the horse stepped on her chest. Broke her ribs.

And the 2nd one, this horse and rider team came out of the jumps that were in the forrest, came out down a slight hill to a Trekhanner and didn't come down to a Coffin Canter. The horse took the jump flat and they hit it. She ended up with broken ribs as well.

Anything can happen, especially at low levels. 

~~~

Anyways, back to the Origional topic.


----------



## MIEventer

> sorry, it's just my mom almost died falling off a horse, I think I would know what a vest would do


You must of posted when I was posting, I didn't see. I am sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## StormyBlues

Yes, she almost was paralized from neck down. Her pelvis was crushed, and so were parts of her spine. It would have helped if she was wearing a vest, but she was just warming her up


----------



## MIEventer

I hope she made a speedy recovery, must of been in allot of pain for a long time. 

That's a shame. Horses are unpredictable.


----------



## StormyBlues

MIEventer said:


> I hope she made a speedy recovery, must of been in allot of pain for a long time.
> 
> That's a shame. Horses are unpredictable.


 It was 4-5 years ago and she is still in physical therepy


----------



## Spyder

StormyBlues said:


> Yes in USDF tests you always halt and saulte both the beggining and the end.


US EV rule 134:4 states

The test begins with the entry at A and ends after the salute at the end of the test.

So one salute at the end of the test.

http://www.usef.org/documents/ruleBook/2009/12-EV.pdf


----------



## MIEventer

Exactly, that's why I believed Hoofprints' Dressage Test at a Mini Event would have only the salute at the end of her test.

I've never been to a HT recognized or non, where the dressage tests requires the competator to halt and salute at the beginning of the test.


----------



## StormyBlues

Well, look at her test. It says halt and salute at X. At the end it says halt and salute at X.


----------



## MIEventer

Yeah, I was a bit confused about that.




> yeah if you are doing the intro level then you are doing a USDF test, which does. But the eventing tests don't.


I went to the USEA website and I looked at Eventing Tests, and I realize now why Hoofprints is doing a USEF dressage test intead of a USEA dressage test - the USEA tests do not go as low at Introductory.

USEA dressage tests start at Beginner Novice, no lower - so that makes complete sense now. But it is still conflicting to me - beacuse Eventing Dressage, you never halt and salute at the beginning - and Introductory is to teach the new comers and prepare them for when they do advance to BN and higher - so don't you think they should be following USEA rules, even if it is a USDF test?

*Spyder - you are 100% correct though about USEA/USEF tests.*


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I'm so confused!!! lol It does appear according to this mini trial series, that I am supposed to halt/salute both at the beginning AND the end...

http://www.minitrialseries.org/downloads/07USDF_IntroA.pdf 

This form is labeled USDF...what does that stand for by the way (forgive my ignorance)


----------



## MIEventer

United Dressage Federation.

Stick with what your dressage test requires. If that is the test that your Introductory Level is asking for, then stick with it.

If you want to be double sure, ask your coach - or get a hold of the organizer of the event itself. 

I am just confused because you're doing an Event - but required to do a USDF test.........

I don't want to confuse you anymore than what has already been - just make sure you discuss this with your Eventing Coach.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Stormy, sorry to hear about your mother :-(


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Hey guys, a couple of you mentioned "armbands" - are those medical armbands, and where might I obtain one of those?


----------



## MIEventer

Yes, Medical Armbands.

You can obtain them through the United States Eventing Association.

USEA - USEA Web Store


----------



## Quixotic

I'm not sure what your specific event is going to require, but I know that when I took my trainer's colt to his first event, we did Introductory level and there was no salute at the beginning, even though the actual test called for it. My trainer said to just disregard it, since the test was written out as though you were going to perform it at a dressage show, not at an event.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Quixotic said:


> I'm not sure what your specific event is going to require, but I know that when I took my trainer's colt to his first event, we did Introductory level and there was no salute at the beginning, even though the actual test called for it. My trainer said to just disregard it, since the test was written out as though you were going to perform it at a dressage show, not at an event.


Aha!!! Well this particular series DOES have "dressage test only" as well as the mini trial, so perhaps they did the same thing here? I'll have to ask my trainer, and the girl I'm going with...she does these all the time! Thanks!


----------



## StormyBlues

Sandie, go with what your test says, and bring a copie with it to the show. If they count points off for you doing the wrong test, show them your test, 
NIEventer- you didn't know that the USEA didn't make dressage tests for lower levels? if it is UNrecognized then why would they?


----------



## eventerdrew

do the halt and salute at the beginning. If it's the USDF test I am thinking of (Intro A or B) then you should definitely do what it says. I've done the introductory level mini event many times with the exact same test and I always do the halt and salute at the beginning, even if they are doing a dressage portion only, the rules still apply. If you don't, it will be counted as an error. 

StormyBlues- lower levels = Beginner Novice, Novice and Training. The USEA does make multiple tests for each of those levels. Introductory or Green As Grass or Pre-Beginner Novice always uses the USDF test because it isn't a "real" level by USEA standards. i.e. you don't get USEA points for doing anything below BN and it has to be a recognized show.


----------



## MIEventer

Thanks Eventerdrew for clearing that up. I've never ridden under BN so I had no clue. I've never competed in a HT where they had classes lower than BN or even N.

There are even Recognized Events where they don't awknowledge even the BN levels. I've compeated at HT's where the lowest level offered was N.

Every single Event Test I've had to ride, never had a salute at the beginning, so when Spyder posted her information - it was correct for USEA/USEF comps.

But now I know about dressage tests under BN. Thanks for clearing that up Eventerdrew!

~~~

Hoofprints! Have a blast! Get lots of piccies! You got allot of great advice from Eventerdrew.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Thank you SO MUCH everyone!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## MIEventer

I am excited for you!


----------



## eventerdrew

get lots of pics! We want to see how you do!

MIEventer- no problem! Here in the midwest, the horse community is small, with eventing being possibly the smallest division of the horse community. So we always have the introductory tests for green horses and young/green riders. While they are not recognized by the USEA, they are very helpful! I've done at least once a year for the past five years on green horses just to get them out there.

again- good luck and tell us EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## StormyBlues

Good luck! My fist event in about 5 years is on Saturday and it is suposed to rain until thursday! Hope you are getting to ride more than me!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

StormyBlues said:


> Good luck! My fist event in about 5 years is on Saturday and it is suposed to rain until thursday! Hope you are getting to ride more than me!


Oh yikes!!! Yeah it's been really nice over here lately...sorry about your rain!! GOOD LUCK at your show, take pix!!


----------



## StormyBlues

Want our rain?:lol: Haha at least I still put Blue out so she doesn't get stocked up! I def will, I am not freaking out!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Well today we went to a schooling day at the local Pony Club to run around on their cross country course. I wanted to see how Sandie would do trailering AND being in a new place with so much going on - and she did GREAT!!  We were even doing the 2' jumps, and our "Intro" level jumps are only going to be 6-12" so we'll be set! She did pause to "check them out" more than a few times, but we only had 1 run out and no refusals so that's good! Here are some pics a friend from the barn took, and she also took video which I'm hoping to have up here soon when she uploads it...

Here's Sandie and I just hanging out on the course:









Another friend from the barn (who I trailered with), Katherine, and her horse Music with Sandie and I...










Group pic! We ran into my trainer (in the green on the dark bay) on the course with his OTTB "Otis"! 










Hanging out near the water obstacle...we didn't try to jump the bank (we were having too good a day and I didn't want to ruin it by pushing Sandie too hard!! I think the bank is a little beyond our level right now lol)...but Sandie cantered through the water, I was SO proud, it's the first time she's ever been in water!!










I'm SO excited for our first actual show June 21st now!!!!


----------



## Quixotic

Ah isn't cross country just a blast? It sounds like you had fun, & what a good girl going through the water nicely on her first time! Good luck at your show!


----------



## StormyBlues

looking GOOOOOD! lol what kind of bridle do you have, cause I need a black bridle? Also, do you use a wintec?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Thanks Quixotic! And YES it is SUCH a blast!!!  

Thanks Stormy, and I seriously found that bridle in a tack shop for $30, it's so cheap but it has held up really well! It's just an English snaffle bridle of some type but I don't know the brand unfortunately..and I got the flash as a separate attachment later at the tack shop (when Sandie picked up the nervous habit of chomping her bit; it was VERY distracting to she and I both, but she mainly distracted herself!) - it was $16.50: Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supplies | ENGLISH BRIDLES & PARTS | EUROPEAN LOOSE FLASH. 

The saddle is a Wintec and I LOVE it...the morning of, I got it out and took a damp cloth to it and VOILA like new haha! It's their low end saddle, I think it was only $270..got it at the same tack shop:

Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supplies | ENGLISH SADDLES | 250 ALL PURPOSE SADDLE


----------



## StormyBlues

Sweet! I might try to get a bridle from the Co-ap this week. Blue's head is to small for a F/S but to big for a C/S! AH!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

StormyBlues said:


> Sweet! I might try to get a bridle from the Co-ap this week. Blue's head is to small for a F/S but to big for a C/S! AH!


Aw, good luck!  Yeah, Sandie wears a cob bridle, she's so little...well, all except for that BIG QH BUTT! :lol:


----------



## MIEventer

Great pictures! Looks like you had allot of fun! I tried hard to see your new Baby Blue Sport Medicine Boots - I can kinda see them, but not that well.

Nelson wears a Frankenstien Bridle - Part Cob, Part Horse. He has about 5 bridles hanging in the tack room, all made to accomodate his oddly shaped head.

LOL, I love the first picture - look at the face expression on Sandie...ROFL.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

MIEventer said:


> I tried hard to see your new Baby Blue Sport Medicine Boots - I can kinda see them, but not that well.
> 
> LOL, I love the first picture - look at the face expression on Sandie...ROFL.


HAHA yeah she was like "OOOH we're getting our picture taken?? Well CHEESE!!!" 

Yeah her blue boots are not very noticeable, and I only have front ones (they were on clearance and they didn't have mediums for her back legs)...and I think I may have switched colors already anyway LOL :lol: I REALLY like her in green...and I just ordered a full set of 4 black sport boots in another brand (http://www.horseloverz.com/Roma-Neoprene-Sport-Boots-pr-177680.html)- that way they'll match any color I switch to haha! I already have a dark green saddle pad, and I just bought a dark green polo to go with it, after I wore a green tee shirt one day with the saddle pad and black polos and decided I REALLY liked this color combo:


----------



## MIEventer

I wholeheartedly agree - I absolutely LOVE the green on her!!! The baby blue looks nice too, but not that sharp. 

I like Baby Blue on Nelson, because he is a much darker color - and makes that light blue sharp or snap out. Know what I mean Jelly Bean.

I really like that Forrest Green on your girl!


----------



## MIEventer

I was going to say, but I had to put my dogs out for piddle -

Forrest Green is a very traditional Eventing Color. 

Forrest Green, Navy Blue, Burgundy - all very traditional colors. Even Red. 

Fun colors are ok for low levels, but when you get to mid and upper, you want to show respect to your other competators, to those who put on those shows and to the greats of the sport - by going with traditional colors.

You rarely see Green now at lower levels. It is the bright colors we see - pinks, purples, etc, etc - so it is really nice to see Green being used


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

MIEventer said:


> I was going to say, but I had to put my dogs out for piddle -
> 
> Forrest Green is a very traditional Eventing Color.
> 
> Forrest Green, Navy Blue, Burgundy - all very traditional colors. Even Red.
> 
> Fun colors are ok for low levels, but when you get to mid and upper, you want to show respect to your other competators, to those who put on those shows and to the greats of the sport - by going with traditional colors.
> 
> You rarely see Green now at lower levels. It is the bright colors we see - pinks, purples, etc, etc - so it is really nice to see Green being used


Nice!  Well I'll have my hubby take some video/pics of Sandie and I in our green for our first show (assuming I get the black boots on time, which I should - I have 3 1/2 weeks before the show)! He's a pro triathlete and I've been toting his things around at his races and taking pics of him for years - it's his turn now!! ;-) lol


----------



## MIEventer

That is so neat that your Husband is into Triathalon's! 

I wish I could get my Hubby to take pictures of me - well, he's actually very loyal at comps for me, but not really at taking pics/vids at home during lessons or riding - I wonder how I can convince him to do that for me....hmmm..

I look forward to more piccies of the two of you!


----------



## eventerdrew

Those pics are adorable! My colors are navy blue and sunburst yellow. Without seeing the yellow you would think it was like neon but it totally not! It's actually a very classic look. If you look at one of my threads where i posted pics of my horse you can see my colors! Look @ ' i know her breed, can you guess' and you will see them!


----------



## MIEventer

Navy Blue is always a classic color  

Last year and this year I am going Navy Blue and Baby Blue. 

I love the yellow Eventerdrew - very sharp!


----------



## StormyBlues

I compleatly disagree MIEventer. My colors are Royal Blue and ice Pink and I won't ever change them. Lucinda Fredericks wears all bright pink. Phillip Dutton wears all royal blue. Both are very flashy and untradiotional.


----------



## eventerdrew

thanks mieventer! stormyblues- those riders also have proven themselves as great horsemen and can wear whatever they want. And phillip is sponsored by cosequin which requires him to wear baby blue and ride in a blue saddle


----------



## StormyBlues

He doesn't wear baby Blue, it is royal. And Eventerdrew, I am SOOOOO tired of people thinking i'm not smart because I'm 14! 
And MIEventer, not all of us are rich enough to get coustum tack for our horses.


----------



## eventerdrew

did I say you weren't smart? I was just stating why the upper level eventers that you mentioned wore colors that are not traditional. I'm 16. So we're not that far apart in age. Do you think I would be telling someone that is nearly my age that they are stupid?

And PD does wear baby blue sometimes on his saddle pads because of Cosequin to match his royal blue saddle. 

HPITS- I hope you have alot of fun at your event! We need PICS!!!! lol


----------



## MIEventer

Who in the bloomin' world said you had to have custom tack???? Please tell me where I said that. 

Don't put words in my mouth, it is unsanitary.


----------



## NoFear526

Were you going to the Bath Schooling Day, by chance? I live in Northern Ohio, and ride/train in Medina.

I was going to take a horse to that schooling day as well but am now out of town.

I am taking my Trainer's 5 year old to the event in Rolling Rock, PA.


----------



## StormyBlues

EventerDrew: I was refering to your EvernterDrew is.......
MIEventer: " My Boo has 5 coustum bridles hanging in the tack room"


----------



## eventerdrew

oh! ok. Sorry StormyBlues. I thought you were talking about me correcting you.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

StormyBlues said:


> And Eventerdrew, I am SOOOOO tired of people thinking i'm not smart because I'm 14!
> And MIEventer, not all of us are rich enough to get coustum tack for our horses.


I think that was a bit uncalled for.
No-one questioned your intelligence. I too am 14 and you can't just throw out facts without being humble enough to admit you're wrong. 
I'm sure MIEventer worked hard to get those bridles!

I don't mean to cause an argument, but I must stand up for the both of them.


----------



## Spyder

StormyBlues said:


> EventerDrew: I was refering to your EvernterDrew is.......
> MIEventer: " My Boo has 5 coustum bridles hanging in the tack room"


 
If you quote please quote correctly *THIS* is what was posted.....




> Nelson wears a Frankenstien Bridle - Part Cob, Part Horse. He has about 5 bridles hanging in the tack room, all made to accomodate his oddly shaped head.


 
If I had a horse that had an odd shaped face then yes the tack would be custom made.

I do in fact have both my double and single bridles specially made because I couldn't find reqular tack that fitted. He has a very small head.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

NoFear526 said:


> Were you going to the Bath Schooling Day, by chance? I live in Northern Ohio, and ride/train in Medina.


Yep! We were there Memorial Day - that's where those pics on Page 5 came from actually  That was our first time trailering and first time on a x-c course and Sandie and I had SO much fun! Will you be at the Bath Pony Club mini trial in August?? Maybe I'll see you there! 

We're going to the show June 21st also at Grand River Hunt...are you going to that one? Where in Medina do you train?? The barn where I board is in Medina, on Rt. 18 -- Pleasant View Farm!


----------



## eventerdrew

it was her first time trailering? now THAT'S impressive HITS!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

eventerdrew said:


> it was her first time trailering? now THAT'S impressive HITS!


Well I should rephrase that...it was MY first time trailering her in the 7 months I've had her...not sure how many times she'd been trailered before then. My guess is 2 or 3 maybe -- they had to trailer her away from the place the SPCA seized her and 40-some other horses from...I get teary eyed just thinking about the awful place she came from, before her "foster mom" saved her along with the SPCA (I bought Sandie from a really nice person who helps foster horses for our local SPCA). Here is the full story:

Pet-Abuse.Com - Animal Abuse Case Details: 45 horses seized from convicted abuser - Lodi, OH (US) 

This is the most upsetting part of the article for me to imagine:

_Brooks' 45 horses were in predictably bad shape. Their coats were mangy and ratty, their hooves overgrown and sprouting fungus. Most were underweight, their spines showing through the skin like the keys of a xylophone. A few had open lacerations and burns. In the stalls, manure was piled high, and the bottom of the gates wouldn't open. 

Veterinarian Michael Geiger knelt down beside a small, chocolate-colored mare and her young foal. Their coats were soiled; patches of hair were missing from their hindquarters. The baby's legs were so weak, they kept collapsing underneath him. "This foal might not make it through the night," Geiger told Blake. He gathered the horse, cradling it under his arms. 

But as bad as the barn's conditions were, things in the pasture were worse. Grabbing a shovel, Blake and volunteers plowed into a raised mound of earth, digging until their shovels hit something hard: bone. As they kept digging, they discovered the gray, disintegrating carcasses of one large horse and several foals. It was just as Smith had feared. By the end of that day, Blake confiscated 28 of Brooks' worst-looking horses, shuffling them out to foster homes around Medina County. When Lady Bones, a particularly emaciated horse, arrived at Cathy Denman's house, Denman nearly cried. "Her eyes looked empty � like she'd given up," she says. "She was probably three to five days from death." Denman stayed up all night with the horse, bringing a sleeping bag into the barn and feeding the horse milk from a bottle. "I don't care what [Patty] says," Denman mutters. "No one who claims to have any affection for their animals could ever let their horses get like this." 
_
The only good news is that the woman who did this to the horses was convicted and has spent a lot of time in jail. She refused to sign the papers over for the horses, but after 30 days because of the court order the SPCA got, she was forced to! So now I have Sandie's papers and she' registered in my name and that evil woman can never take her! :evil:

Sorry, wow, I sure got this thread off topic, didn't I?! lol


----------



## StormyBlues

^Omg, that really almost made me cry! I HATE stupid people who claim to love their horse's and don't! 
Even is she does work hard, she goes to GM, Anne Krazenski, and many other clinics! I work hard everyday too, but I could never afford all that!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

yeah, I'm not really sure how you can neglect horses in that way and think it's alright...she HAD to have some sort of mental issues.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc

StormyBlues said:


> Even is she does work hard, she goes to GM, Anne Krazenski, and many other clinics! I work hard everyday too, but I could never afford all that!


Ok, point taken. I couldn't either. But that doesn't make what she said any less of importance.

Again, I don't want to cause an argument


----------



## MIEventer

Thanks Spyder and saint.

Stormy, you don't know much about me, you assume too much.

I have been a working student for 2 years at an Eventing barn where I worked 14 hours a day taking care of 30 horses and the fascillity. I worked from A.M to P.M doing my daily work JUST to afford Board and Lessons. 

I worked my butt off everyday to get what I got and I still had to work side jobs to get money to pay for my horses needs. You think my tack is brand new? Not even close - I buy used tack from Tack Sales, Ebay and Horse Forums.

I worked VERY HARD at the fascillity to earn everything I was able to achieve. I worked off my Clinics - and that meant I pulled xtra hours to cover the costs. What have you done?????

Almost every piece of my tack is 2nd hand, given to me or were gifts. My riding clothes, same thing. 

My horse always comes first and foremost - I always come last. I buy my clothes from Salvation Army, GoodWill and Garage Sales - I am not fortune enough to have 100 pairs of shoes in my closet.

Now that my Husband lost his job due to the economy, I am pulling 2 jobs to help pay for bills AND take care of my horse. I have to pull chores at the new fascillity to get my cost of board cut down. 

What I have in my tack room, own and use - is absolutely none of your business and has has abstolutely nothing relevant to anything of discussion on this thread that Hoofprints started. 

I have always had to work extremely hard for what I own and have accomplished in my life of riding. All I know is how to be a Working Student to compete and own a horse. I was never fortunate to have parents who supported my horse hobbies - I grew up working to ride.

Grow up.


----------



## StormyBlues

Ok, sorry! I didn't want to start an argument, but can you answer one question, how do you get custom bridles second hand. I really don't get that. And what have I done? I have to work to keep my horse's too! Just forget it, I have tried being nice to you, but you just don't like to be nice. So I will do with you what I did to others, I just won't ignolage your posts. 

Sandie: I think you are right, I'm glad they took away her right to own animals! I found out my ride times for Sat! I will be riding at 10:30, 12:50 and 3:30! Great times! I can't wait!


----------



## Spyder

StormyBlues said:


> Even is she does work hard, she goes to GM, Anne Krazenski, and many other clinics! I work hard everyday too, but I could never afford all that!


 
Put in more common terms...this is jealousy.


----------



## StormyBlues

Yes, I am jelous, I want custom tack, and expensive things, I just can't have them because of the stupid economy that our presedents have put us in.


----------



## MIEventer

What does it matter to you about my bridles? Who gives a flying leap how I obtained those bridles. And - I never said I bought custom made bridles, you put words in my mouth and you made assumptions. Those bridles I frankensteined myself oh wee one, with the help of my friend who is a leather maker. And in exchange for his help, I gave his daughters eventing lessons.

You get frustrated at people who assume things about you, but yet you turn around and do the same.


----------



## Spyder

StormyBlues said:


> Yes, I am jelous, I want custom tack, and expensive things, I just can't have them because of the stupid economy that our presedents have put us in.


 
Sorry but we have all been through tough/hard times. Here is some news for you....you are not the only one.

Some of us had less than what you have now so don't go complaining like you are the only one.

Some of us starved with little or no food so a horse or bridle was the last thing on our minds.

I would like to say more but would probably get banned if I did.


----------



## StormyBlues

Ok, I'm very sorry for offending both of you. I really didn't mean it, really I didn't. I just wanted to know, but apperently the "no question is stupid rule" doesn't apply to northerners.


----------



## Spyder

StormyBlues said:


> Ok, I'm very sorry for offending both of you. I really didn't mean it, really I didn't. I just wanted to know, but apperently the "no question is stupid rule" doesn't apply to northerners.


Applying a location as a reason for someone views is in the same category as raceism.


----------



## StormyBlues

well, sorry. I think I will just PM Sandie insted of posting on her threds, cause no one here likes me.


----------



## StormyBlues

I am very sorry for offending, hurting, disrespecting, anyone on here. Please forgive me, because I do mean that I really don't want to hurt anyone. I am not going to post on the thread, because I feel that I am not wanted, again, I apologize. 
SB


----------



## MIEventer

It's over and done with. Move on.

Appology Accepted.


----------



## Joshie

StormyBlues said:


> Yes, I am jelous, I want custom tack, and expensive things, I just can't have them because of the stupid economy that our presedents have put us in.




When you grow up you'll realize that there are things far more important than custom tack. You are a very fortunate child. You have more than most. Please be thankful that you can even afford a horse or lessons. 

We ALL need to treat others with respect.


----------



## Vidaloco

Ladies, Please take it down a notch. No arguments about who has what. Keep it to the issue of the OP's opening statement


----------



## eventerdrew

well HITS- that's still really impressive. Good for you for saving her. That's really commendable (sp?)

StormyBlues- sorry for sort of attacking you. I thought you were saying something that you weren't. Sorry for reading too much into it!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Now let's all hug and make up!!!  lol


----------



## StormyBlues

^Huggles! It's totally K EventerDrew!


----------

